# Thanksgiving turkey cake



## letscook (Nov 7, 2010)

First of all Didn't know where to put this  meat /cakes/other!!!!
But this has to be the grosses cake ever !

http://www.chow.com/recipes/29029-thanksgiving-turkey-cake


----------



## Hammster (Nov 7, 2010)

Huh! I gotta say, that looks pretty tasty.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 7, 2010)

i won't be making it. sounds really awful.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 7, 2010)

I'd have liked to check it out, but it's another one of those Facebook sites.  I don't do Facebook.  

A stalker from my past managed to upset me just by asking for friendship through Facebook after I deleted his email as Spam.   He even joined again in order to do it again after I deleted as Spam the request. Each time leaves me upset for at least a week.  

I finally managed to cancel my account with them, but have still received requests for friendship, once by a direct email from a stranger.  I delete these as Spam, but apparently they use different addresses.

It also bothers me they are everywhere.  I feel like Big Brother is watching.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 7, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> I'd have liked to check it out, but it's another one of those Facebook sites.  I don't do Facebook.
> 
> A stalker from my past managed to upset me just by asking for friendship through Facebook after I deleted his email as Spam.   He even joined again in order to do it again after I deleted as Spam the request. Each time leaves me upset for at least a week.
> 
> ...



I would like to have seen it also.  Z, joining Facebook was one of the worst things I've ever done on the internet too.  If there's anyone in the world who you wouldn't want to find you it's an open invitation to be found. *BAD* experience here too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah, all the girls in high school that didn't have the time of day for me then, all want to chat now.


----------



## mollyanne (Nov 8, 2010)

I can't view the cake either since I don't do facebook for the same reasons as mentioned above. Maybe you could right click on the picture, then click on "save as", then pick a folder or "desktop", then come here and click on "manage attachments" (scroll down in your post to find it), and then click on the "browse" button to find your pic. Once you find it click on "save" and then "upload". Good luck


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 8, 2010)

The recipe definitely lost me at ketchup and oats, in the turkey layer.  

I think it might not have been too bad, if it used traditional Thanksgiving meal ingredients.  It was kind of pretty.

Barbara


----------



## letscook (Nov 8, 2010)

Maybe I missed something- where did facebook come into this? How could you possiably gotten to facebook.
I found this on WWW.foodgawker.com, not facebook. which took me to chow.com the poster site.

Here is the orginal link where I found it:
http://foodgawker.com/?s=turkey+cake&cat=0


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 8, 2010)

The original link in Post #1 took me to a Facebook sign in.  The last link did take me directly to the pictures.

It's nice to know that I'm not alone about Facebook.  I originally signed in because I was asked to be a friend to someone I was already friends with.

It seemed ridiculous at the time as I already knew them in person and had their email addresses if I wanted to talk to them.

It bothers me that people would put so much personal information out there and actually invite total strangers to contact them.  This must be a predator's heaven. 

The only upside I see is that criminals who use Facebook often make it easy for police to catch them because of their need to tell anyone and everyone where they are and what they are doing.  

Thanks for responding.  I needed to know I wasn't alone, and was upset enough that I would probably have ended up discussing it on the venting thread.

This is why I love DC.  I feel like I have family to turn to and feel very much at home here.  You are all a part of my day and my life.

XOXOX to you all.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 8, 2010)

It took me to Facebook as well.

Barbara


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 8, 2010)

I agree that the first link took me to a FB login page too, which is also useless to me.  Thanks for posting the second link though!  That's a crazy recipe.  I think I could get past it if the ketchup was omitted... not sure why it's there to begin with.  I WOULD NOT want to eat this as a substitute for my Thanksgiving meal but I would be open to trying it... not making it though.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 8, 2010)

I never did get to the ingredients, but didn't really care to.  That is an exceptionally UGLY cake and does not look remotely like a turkey.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 8, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> I never did get to the ingredients, but didn't really care to.  That is an exceptionally UGLY cake and does not look remotely like a turkey.


It wasn't supposed to look like a turkey.  It was supposed to look like a frosted cake, with turkey in it.

Barbara


----------



## babetoo (Dec 7, 2010)

i don't do facebook, mostly because i think it is stupid. i have better things to do . i don't do twitter either. same reasons. now after hearing these tales of bad things that happened to you guys, tells me i am right.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 7, 2010)

You don't have to have a FB account to see.  Just click on continue and you go to the Chow.com site, not into facebook.

It's a creative way to serve a shepherd's pie/meatloaf style turkey dinner.


----------



## Richard_2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

It got me going!


----------

